# Pied - the genetics....



## Apache (Jul 23, 2014)

Hello again.

I am reading a lot on here about 'pied' used to get tri-colours and other things, but your list of genes doesn't show a specific 'pied' gene.

Does this mean that pied itself is just 'any gene that adds white to the coat'. For example Banded, Broken, etc? Someone on here mentioned an M gene which i can't seem to find on genetic listings anywhere, but others say ss or other recessives?

Thanks for any comments to help me out here...


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

The piedbald gene is s. It's that gene s/s that is responsible for broken, even, Dutch and pied. To be classed as broken, even or Dutch the mouse's marking must be close enough to the varities standard to be classed as a poor borken, poor even, poor Dutch. Mice whos marking don't meet the standard enough are classed as pied.
So for example a mouse with 1 tiny white spot or 1 tiny spot of colour couldn't realy be classed as a broken as neither is anywhere near what the standard calls for.
Pied is used for any s/s mouse that doesn't meet a standard.
S/S or S/s = not pied
s/s = pied markings

There are also other marked genes like banded, varigated and rumpwhite that are nothing to do with the pied gene.


----------



## Apache (Jul 23, 2014)

Brilliant, thank you for clarifying that....


----------

